# RS pakage with eco front lower deflector



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I will have to look at my cruze to be sure but yes.

As long as your have the underside piece (number 9 in that diagram). I am almost positive that the deflector is bolted in the same places as it. Should it should be as easy as taking the screws out, putting the defrlector in place and putting them back in. I will let you know for sure in a bit.

Sent from whatever I wanna send it from...


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

silverls said:


> I will have to look at my cruze to be sure but yes.
> 
> As long as your have the underside piece (number 9 in that diagram). I am almost positive that the deflector is bolted in the same places as it. Should it should be as easy as taking the screws out, putting the defrlector in place and putting them back in. I will let you know for sure in a bit.
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Ok man sound good thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

so f i understand correctly your trying to achieve a front lip spoiler from oem parts? if this works im in!


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yesss sir it's a nice front lip for oem and it's only 60$ from gm 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

So I was Wrong. It does not bolt like number 9 does. However it does bolt into the same places as the piece behind number 9 which you should also have(my ls had it). So at most you may have to drill a hole in one of the front pieces for that front middle bolt. But nothing visible. In all reality the hole probably already exists due to mass production. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ok man thanks ill order it and make it fit ill let u guys know how it goes 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm excited! 

Sent from Ru5ty's galaxy S III


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well guys order the front lip about week to come Ill keep you guys posted how she fits and looks.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Mine has the four screws in the front center of that #9 panel. I just had them out to try to get my semi-permanent shutter in there, but it still didn't move enough to drop it down. But there were screws in all four of those holes.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

ya mine to but ill make it fit their no problem their 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well my lip came in today so did the Fitments today it's pretty close the end hole bolt up to the bumper then to secure the rest just Gotta screw small little screws along the lip on to the lower bumper ill finish up tomorrow putting it on but this what it looks like now. 

It's only secured on the ends and in the middle it's not fully done yet but it's Gona looks sweet after it's all done.









Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

Looking forward to the final results  take a pic during the day please !

Sent from Ru5ty's galaxy S III


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ok will do man


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

All finish fitting it on
























Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

So what was the final consensus? Were the holes there to bolt right in or did you have to make some of your own?

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

silverls said:


> So what was the final consensus? Were the holes there to bolt right in or did you have to make some of your own?
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App



well the end holes on the lip bolt up to the bumper the rest is alight with the end of the lower bumper piece and i used small screw the install it were it suppose to sit from factory came out perfect


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i like it but i wonder how it would look if it was installed upside down? it would give you a straight line across the bottom and also a little air dam.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

U can't install upside-down their the clips and the hole would looks stupid like that 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

****, my pocket feels another mod coming on... Very nice!


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

anyone got another link to the part he's using? Norton blocks the site saying it's a malicious attack.

The mod looks really nice.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Try this one man 
http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/catalog/frameset.cfm


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Anyone have the part number of this lower front spoiler? Do you also need to buy any hardware to bolt it on? 

I notice on the chevy build your own cruze website the 1LT RS package car is showing with this piece attached. Wonder if this is an error or if this is to get back some of the MPG lost from the lower shield recall? 









http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/members/219-spacedout-album415-misc-picture12379-front.JPG


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Anyone have the part number of this lower front spoiler? Do you also need to buy any hardware to bolt it on?
> 
> I notice on the chevy build your own cruze website the 1LT RS package car is showing with this piece attached. Wonder if this is an error or if this is to get back some of the MPG lost from the lower shield recall?
> 
> ...



WOW! if they start giving this out for free to fix the canyon in my engine bay ill be first in line for sure!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I seen a few RS cars at the dealer the other day & they all had this lower deflector. Hopefully someone will have part numbers & know if any hardware is needed to add this.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

What maybe 2013 will come with them 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just a note, what you see there is *not* the Eco deflector. The one on the Eco is a tad larger and does not have the "cutout" in the center.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Just a note, what you see there is *not* the Eco deflector. The one on the Eco is a tad larger and does not have the "cutout" in the center.


That's correct. The links posted previously list two different ones(but no part numbers), 1. W/o rs pkg, w/o eco and 2. W/o rs pkg, w/eco 

Strangely the eco part is $10 cheaper. 

I may have to go to the dealer & see how the ECO one looks in comparison side by side. Either way if I get some part numbers & find out what hardware I might need I am going to add one of these to my car.


----------



## Gravity (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks good and Nice blizzaks WS70s :th_coolio:


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Ohh I have a pic for you hold up


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

This is the actual Cruze Eco front lip just installed it maybe 15 min ago here you go..

Whats your guys thoughts?


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks good makes the car look low, I like it!


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Well the car is dropped 2" already makes it look like a 4" drop at the front now tho


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

welcome curb rash...lol..just kidding..looks good though


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

I love the sound of it scraping out of my driveway it's an easy changeable piece so I'm okay with a rash here and there


----------



## 2SLO2RCE (Nov 12, 2013)

****.... wish I would have seen this before. My 2012 LT2 didn't have a lip on it so I asked the dealer about it and they put one on for me. If I had known I would have asked for a eco lip.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

Still trying to figure out what is needed to put the lip on..on my old eco, it actually snaps in by pushing it forward into some sort of piece, that piece is missing on an RS, and its not the #9 cover that's shown in the diagram, I have the air dam in hand , but I cant figure out what the other part is that is needed for it to snap into...Help!


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

Just Firgured it out, it cant be done....


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Mine snaps into a tire deflector


----------



## lejarrin (Jan 13, 2013)

I've installed te second one with some minor moods


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

Sorry to bump an old thread but will the eco lip fit my 2014 RS LTZ and if so whats the part # so i can order it?


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

I followed the link and see two front air diffusers one is without rs and eco and the other is without rs which one do i jeed to buy ti fit my ltz rs front bumper?


----------

